# St. Mary's



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

I was up there about 3 weeks ago after the first storm we had and it was good to go. I am sure it is much better now since we have received more snow.


----------



## will rawstron (May 20, 2004)

St. Mary's is good to go. snow all the way from the ridge to the lake - maybe 1,200 vert total. snow is a little windpacked and drifted, but clean (as in not dirty), no rocks on main path. pretty fun if you're jonesin'. regardless, it's got to be better than herd skiing at the basin or loveland.


----------



## Shrambo (Oct 20, 2004)

we ended up going to A-basin Sunday, and it was truly herd skiing at its finest.


----------



## boreal (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm planing on going there Saturday, hoping for good snow.
Never been there before, how long is the hike?


----------



## Shrambo (Oct 20, 2004)

Well, it's been a couple years, but I'd say maybe a 1/2 mile-1 mile, fairly steep but not too long.


----------



## boreal (Oct 29, 2004)

Well, we did go Saturday. Unfortunately, it was ridiculously windy. On a nice day it would have been great. 
The wind blew pretty much all the new snow away, except near the top and at the bottom, so the middle section was pretty icy. Anyway, it was still fun, I will definitely go again.


----------

